# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft представляет коммуникативное пространство Microsoft Teams в Office 365

## Labs

Компания Microsoft открыла новое пространство для коммуникаций – Microsoft Teams, призванное расширить возможности совместной работы в Microsoft Office 365. 

Популярность Microsoft Office 365 растет: сегодня программный продукт ежедневно применяют более 85 миллионов пользователей по всему миру. Офисный пакет дает возможность организовывать совместную работу над проектами с помощью встроенных коммуникативных инструментов. В среду, 2 ноября, компания Microsoft анонсировала новое пространство для коммуникации – Microsoft Teams. Приложение, объединяющее коллег и партнеров, реализовано по принципу чата и включает в себя инструменты, необходимые для эффективной работы в команде.

«В Microsoft мы стремимся предоставить каждому пользователю и каждой организации технологии, которые помогут добиваться большего как отдельным сотрудникам, так и рабочим группам», – сказал Сатья Наделла, глава корпорации Microsoft. – «Office 365 – это широчайший набор инструментов и платформа для творчества, коммуникации и совместной работы. Сегодня возможности офисных приложений расширяются с Microsoft Teams, новым пространством для коммуникаций».

В основу Microsoft Teams легли четыре идеи:

*• Чат для работы над проектами.* Microsoft Teams предусматривает организацию чата по беседам, благодаря чему все члены команды вовлечены в общение и остаются в курсе всех новостей. Групповая переписка по умолчанию видна всем, но также есть вариант отправки личных сообщений. Библиотека эмодзи, GIF-файлов, пользовательских наклеек и мемов дает возможность внести что-то забавное и личное в цифровое рабочее пространство.

*• Хаб для командной работы.* В Microsoft Teams доступны как привычные, так и специализированные приложения Office 365. Сотрудники могут созваниваться и проводить видеоконференции, а также работать с документами прямо в Microsoft Teams. Microsoft Graph анализирует информацию, предоставляет необходимые данные и позволяет ими делиться. В основе Microsoft Teams также заложен сервис Office 365 Groups, который помогает командам переключаться между задачами, не выпасть из контекста и обмениваться информацией.

*• Настройка под каждую команду.* Каждая команда уникальна, поэтому в Microsoft Teams предлагается возможность индивидуальной настройки функций, которые отвечают конкретным запросам и потребностям. Члены команды могут создавать отдельные темы, чтобы организовать общение. Каждая тема может быть настроена индивидуально с помощью функции Tabs, которая предоставляет быстрый доступ к часто используемым документам и приложениям. Tabs могут быть созданы для таких сервисов Office 365, как OneNote, SharePoint и Planner, или сторонних решений. Аналогично Exchange новое пространство Microsoft Teams поддерживает уведомления и обновления от сторонних сервисов, например, Twitter или GitHub.  Также осуществлена поддержка Microsoft Bot Framework, что позволяет встроить в корпоративную рабочую среду интеллектуальные сервисы. Предварительная версия Microsoft Teams Developer Preview дает разработчикам возможность начать работу над интеграцией с Microsoft Teams прямо сейчас.

*• Безопасность.* Microsoft Teams является частью Office 365 и предлагает непревзойденную безопасность и следование заданным политикам, реализованным на базе Microsoft Cloud. Данные постоянно проходят шифрование, многофакторная аутентификация обеспечивает продвинутую защиту, чтобы обеспечить безопасность данных внутри команды.

«Мы разработали Office 365 для удовлетворения уникальных потребностей каждой команды с помощью специализированных приложений, таких как Outlook, SharePoint и Yammer, которые бесшовно интегрируются друг с другом. С выходом Microsoft Teams Office 365 подходит для всех сценариев работы», – подчеркивает Кирк Конигсбауэр, исполнительный вице-президент подразделения Office.

Предварительная версия Microsoft Teams уже доступна пользователям Office 365 в 181 стране мира на 18 языках, включая русский.

----------

